# curring mange on a puppy



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Does any body know any home remidies to cure mange on a puppy. Please no used motor oil


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

We used to mix a paste of sulfur and mineral oil and apply liberally.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

http://animal.discovery.com/pets/how-to-cure-mange-on-dog.htm



> Contagious skin diseases caused by mites on dogs are collectively called mange. Since mites and other parasites live on the skin of dogs, dogs are very prone to developing skin problems. Mange on dogs is a very common skin condition that's caused by dog worms or other parasitic mites that hide in their hair follicles or skin. The main symptom of mange is typically itching. Mange can be quite severe and contagious. Sarcoptic mange and demoex mange are the two most common types of mange. Sarcoptic mange, also known as scabies, is the more contagious of the two. If your dog isn't treated, the condition can worsen and lead to scaling and scabbing of the skin. You can take your dog to the veterinarian for professional care, or you can try treating the more common sarcoptic mange with the home remedies below.
> 
> Give your dog a bath with natural pet shampoo that includes oatmeal. This will relieve the itching.
> Apply garlic oil to the affected areas. This will reduce the bacterial infection. Garlic is a very effective remedy against mange, as it contains sulfur compounds that repel mites.
> ...


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

My Dad used to mix Sulfur with Vaseline, it always seemed to do the trick.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2010)

Here is a link to a GSD forum regarding mange and holistic treatment. Several pages in this thread, with links to other pages for more information.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...6105-demodectic-mange-natural-treatments.html

Building your pup's immune system back up will be a priority. Vaccinations, spay/neuter, HW prevention all weakens the immune system, keep that in mind if time for it.


----------



## txpossum (Apr 10, 2011)

Here's a tread on home treatment:

http://www.myhomeremedies.com/topic.cgi?topicid=294

However, it is strongly suggested you take the dog to the vet. There are different types of mange, and the treatments differ.


----------



## txpossum (Apr 10, 2011)

Neem oil is helpful; some pet stores carry a neem oil based shampoo.

Are you sure it's mange, and not a "hot spot"?


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

http://www.1800petmeds.com/education/mange-treatment-dog-cat-9.htm <-- interesting discussion of mange here even if you don't want meds for treating.

We used to volunteer with a wildlife rehab clinic and they frequently saw cases of Sarcoptic mange and treated successfully with meds. Granted the main treatment option available to them was whatever they could hide in the food since wild critters weren't so keen with being handled, let alone given regular baths... You have more options available to you.

This was one of the worst cases:









With the meds it made a full recovery. It took, if I remember correctly, a number of months until the coat filled back in and it was released.


----------



## andrewsc (Sep 8, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> My Dad used to mix Sulfur with Vaseline, it always seemed to do the trick.


get "floured" sulfur and you can use it in a tube sock to dust for fleas and ticks.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

CulexPipiens said:


> http://www.1800petmeds.com/education/mange-treatment-dog-cat-9.htm <-- interesting discussion of mange here even if you don't want meds for treating.
> 
> We used to volunteer with a wildlife rehab clinic and they frequently saw cases of Sarcoptic mange and treated successfully with meds. Granted the main treatment option available to them was whatever they could hide in the food since wild critters weren't so keen with being handled, let alone given regular baths... You have more options available to you.
> 
> ...


I know that is a wild animal but it has such a pitiful face you just want to hug it!


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Many years ago we "inherited" a dog with sever case. After the 15th trip to the vet she told me it was going to be atleast 15-20 more trips and said go to the farm store down the road and
get some ivomec and give by mouth twice a day. After a week I stopped giving it to her and about 6 months later you couldnt even tell she ever had "the mange" 

Talk to your veterinarian to confirm proper dosage for your dog, but the following guidelines are standard dosing recommendations:

For heartworm prevention, give a does of .0015 to .0030mg per pound, once a month.
For skin parasites, give two doses of .15mg per pound, 2 weeks apart.
For intestinal parasites, give a single dose of 1mg per pound.
For demodectic or sarcoptic mange, give two doses of .1mg per pound, 7 days apart.


WARNING if it is a collie/herding dog, they are very sensitive to the medication and should not receive it. 

Hope this helps


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

My wife is a vegans gets very upset at home remedies because they can cause pain and do nothing, go to the vet. I'm not a vet but from what I remember her saying neutering/spaying is a big part of cleaning it up because it levels out their hormones, yes it is mites but is also inherited so do you really want to keep passing it on? That being said before I got married I had a dog with it and managed it with ivermectin but it is a very specific dose, it will kill some dogs and overdosing will kill any, it's a very small amount used depending on weight, go to a vet.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

sgtusmc98 said:


> My wife is a vegans gets very upset at home remedies because they can cause pain and do nothing, go to the vet. I'm not a vet but from what I remember her saying neutering/spaying is a big part of cleaning it up because it levels out their hormones, yes it is mites but is also inherited so do you really want to keep passing it on? That being said before I got married I had a dog with it and managed it with ivermectin but it is a very specific dose, it will kill some dogs and overdosing will kill any, it's a very small amount used depending on weight, go to a vet.


My wife is veterinarian not what ever it said she was


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

All dogs have the mites but their immune system keeps them in check. Our dog was in the care of a family friend this summer while E was going to docs and I was working 2 jobs to support us. He got a tick under his harness and instead of removing it the right way, he just yanked a full dog tick out of my dogs back. Infection set in and a flare of mange. Vet gave us a medicated spray and we bought a tar based shampoo. After 2 weeks his hair started coming back and after a month you cldnt tell he'd ever had it.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you all for the information were getting him to the vets asap


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

md1911 said:


> Thank you all for the information were getting him to the vets asap


Make sure when you take him to the vet that they do a skin scraping. That is one of the only ways they can verify it is in fact mange.

We had a Cardigan Corgi years back that the vet said had mange. Never saw them do a scraping. Years later a different vet said it was a grain allergy after doing the scraping and an allergy panel. Poor pup had patchy fur for years before we got it figured out. Just switched his food and his fur grew back in.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

When we first got our dog everyone thought he had mange. I bathed him every 3 days with lots of oatmeal wash and fed him well and it dried up scaled off and fell off. I didn't give him any dog food, it was lots of cheese for the iron for his blood and to get his weight healthy, lots of scrambled eggs and steamed rice with chicken. The eggs and cheese had lots of good fats for his coat and no processed dog food. Usually mange is a good sign of neglect especially food neglect.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Yea our family friend was feeding him the knock off brand food even though we gave him money for the correct brand.


----------



## RUN1251 (Mar 15, 2012)

There are two types of mange that dogs can have. Sarcoptic mange causes a rash with intense itching. It usually starts on the ear tips and abdomen. It can be treated easily with ivermectin, various dips or lotions. It is highly contagious and owners can come down with a self limiting form. Demodectic mange is caused by a different mite. If starts as a non itchy patchy area of hair loss usually first on the face and lower legs. As it progresses, it will spread to other areas and develop a secondary bacterial infection that may or may not itch. It is not contagious and has a hereditary and immunological component. The only effective treatment needs to be done under a veterinarians supervision. The way to differentiate between the two is with a skin scraping. They are not treated the same so a correct diagnosis is important.


----------



## SmokeyNJ (Jun 12, 2013)

Give a bath and use pine oil, I have used it whenever I found a stray pup and kitten, it kills the fleas instantly too.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2010)

Ivermectin is one of the meds used to treat mange and works well. However, depending on the breed, there can be severe reactions up to death. If you decide to use ivermectin, go to this site to see if your pup is one of the breeds listed or mixed with one the listed breeds. Dogs with the MDR1 gene can have reactions from a number of drugs. There are tests that can be done to determine if the pup has this gene mutation, instructions are on the page as well.

http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts-vcpl/


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Well we got the pup to the vet yesterday. Its not mange. The vet scraped his skin and said its a allergic reaction to fleas. Hes treating it with ivermectin shots and advantage pill for the fleas. Only found 2 on the pup


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

md1911 said:


> Well we got the pup to the vet yesterday. Its not mange. The vet scraped his skin and said its a allergic reaction to fleas. Hes treating it with ivermectin shots and advantage pill for the fleas. Only found 2 on the pup


You may want to feed him grain/gluten free food to help. My mom's dog has a gluten allergy and gets chronic yeast infections from foods with grains in them. She feeds her grain free and she is doing a lot better. Took almost 10 years to get the right diagnose for her. She was told it was a flea allergy too. The dog has never had a flea in her life (13+ years).


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

md1911 said:


> Does any body know any home remidies to cure mange on a puppy. Please no used motor oil


Well, the fact is that we have cured mange on a couple new additions in the past with a slurry of used motor oil & sulfur, BUT, at the same time they also fattened up and got healthy from adequate nutritious eating at their new home.

IME, I wouldn't hesitate to use/try motor oil & sulfur for mange on a dog. It seems to have worked pretty effectively for us in the past.

If it's mange from mites, I can't help but wonder if diatomaceous earth used in the right manner couldn't knock them also.


----------

